# Rain Sensing Wipers on a 330Ci



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey all --

I just picked up my car 8 days ago ... and it's been raining in Dallas, TX. My rain sensing wipers haven't been coming on automatically, although the bar is setup at position 1, and the dial on the bar is at position 1. If I activate the wipers manually, and then return the bar to intermittent mode, then it starts raining, the wipers will resume normal functionality. For some reason, though, when the car sits all night, it seems like the wipers won't activate automatically the first time on their own. THis happened this morning when I pulled out of my carport, it was raining, and nothing happened until I activated the wipers. After that point, the wipers adjusted their speed automatically, etc.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Modeboy


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Modeboy - I noticed the same exact thing on my car. I have been leaving the wiper stalk in the auto-position and if its raining in the morning and I get in my car, the wiper won't wipe until I move the rotary slider to position 2. I don't know if they need to be reset by putting the wiper stalk to the off position in order to function properly. :dunno:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

That's completely normal. If you leave them in auto mode and turn the car off, then back on, they will not reactivate themselves automatically. You have to turn them on/off yourself, then put it back in auto mode and all is well, as you noted.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Every time the car is turned off, the rain sensing wiper stalk needs to be repositioned. It will not work after the car is turned off if left in the "sensing" position. I imagine it's a saftey feature or perhaps to avoid having the wipers go in an auto wash if the car is left running after it's restarted.


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

Well, that sucks. Then they are not truly automatic. You have to manually activate the automatic mode. I called my sales guy, and he said he was checking into it.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

modeboy said:


> *Well, that sucks. Then they are not truly automatic. You have to manually activate the automatic mode. I called my sales guy, and he said he was checking into it.  *


Actually it's quite smart. What if you (god forbid) took your car to a carwash and let some dolt drive it away after you turned it off, and the wipers were set to auto mode? Upon entering the car wash you'd have a slight problem most likely resulting in said "dolt" fiddling with every stalk and button in the car until he/she found the wiper stalk.

Besides, you get used to it really quickly... I turn my wipers off whenever I exit the car anyhow. Too often do they get stuck mid-swipe when I turn the ignition off.


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

modeboy said:


> *Well, that sucks. Then they are not truly automatic. You have to manually activate the automatic mode. I called my sales guy, and he said he was checking into it.  *


I think you're over-reacting modeboy! The rain sensing feature is great, particularly on long drives through the rain. The fact that it needs to be activated once on any given day is hardly an issue - like webguy pointed out it keeps them from coming on when the car is being washed, or at other unwanted times.

The idea behind the system is that it allows you to be hands-off when there is intermittent rain or rain of varying intensity, it's not designed to keep you from EVER having to address the wiper system. We must be awfully spoiled by these cars to complain about having to activate the system on a rainy day


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

E46 in Philly said:


> *
> We must be awfully spoiled by these cars to complain about having to activate the system on a rainy day  *


Unfortunately it's so true. :tsk: :thumb:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

E46 in Philly said:


> *
> 
> I think you're over-reacting modeboy! The rain sensing feature is great, particularly on long drives through the rain. The fact that it needs to be activated once on any given day is hardly an issue - like webguy pointed out it keeps them from coming on when the car is being washed, or at other unwanted times.
> 
> The idea behind the system is that it allows you to be hands-off when there is intermittent rain or rain of varying intensity, it's not designed to keep you from EVER having to address the wiper system. We must be awfully spoiled by these cars to complain about having to activate the system on a rainy day  *


Great points E46!! :thumb: Yeah, we are pretty spoiled.


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies. I don't think I was over reacting. I was given the impression that they would automatically turn on as long as they were in the automatic mode. So, I had an expectation level that was not met. Now that I understand how the system TRULY works, I'm fine. And yes, I'm spoiled.  Hehe.

Modeboy


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

modeboy said:


> *Thanks for all the replies. I don't think I was over reacting. I was given the impression that they would automatically turn on as long as they were in the automatic mode. So, I had an expectation level that was not met. Now that I understand how the system TRULY works, I'm fine. And yes, I'm spoiled.  Hehe.
> 
> Modeboy *


I was under that suspicion as well but I didn't get the PP just for the autowipers.  So I didn't end up getting irritated/disappointed.

Besides with tricks like that insane interior lighting (lasers are COOL), one-touch open/close everything, perfectly-placed steering wheel controls, etc... how can you be callous about one tiny misrepresentation?


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *
> Besides with tricks like that insane interior lighting (lasers are COOL), one-touch open/close everything, perfectly-placed steering wheel controls, etc... how can you be callous about one tiny misrepresentation?  *


I'm really not callous anymore! Thanks to everyone for putting me in my place and explaining everything as it really is; I'm ecstatic that I even have the ability to put my wipers in an automatic mode. I just came from a 96 Accord LX, so, as you can imagine, I'm in heaven. :angel:

In an unrelated note, why, oh, why, when I click on a Smilie on the left, won't it insert where my cursor is? Everytime, I have to cut and paste it from the end to where I really want it.

Lasers?

Modeboy


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

modeboy said:


> *
> 
> I'm really not callous anymore! Thanks to everyone for putting me in my place and explaining everything as it really is; I'm ecstatic that I even have the ability to put my wipers in an automatic mode. I just came from a 96 Accord LX, so, as you can imagine, I'm in heaven. :angel:
> 
> ...


Heh, well without getting too in depth, the smiley problem is a limitation of the web browser you're using as well as several standards and the scripting language powering it all, JavaScript. One day it'll be more practical to implement something like that, but for now it just goes to the end of the paragraph. The idea is to click on the smilies as you type your message instead of at the end.

Yes lasers! =) Look in your ash trays, and the two little light slits beside the front dome mirror. You'll find em.


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> Heh, well without getting too in depth, the smiley problem is a limitation of the web browser you're using as well as several standards and the scripting language powering it all, JavaScript. One day it'll be more practical to implement something like that, but for now it just goes to the end of the paragraph. The idea is to click on the smilies as you type your message instead of at the end.
> 
> Yes lasers! =) Look in your ash trays, and the two little light slits beside the front dome mirror. You'll find em. *


Ok, I see what you're saying about the smilies. 

I thought the "lasers" were actually bright orange LEDs. Are they actually lasers? When I was looking at cars, I saw the A4 had the red illumination on the dash, but didn't realize the BMW had the same thing. I was thinking, cool ... I wish the BMW had that! My wish has come true.

Modeboy


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

They're just RED LEDs, they look great, but they'rer not lasers. (We let Chris have his fantasies though, no need to ruin his impressions  )



modeboy said:


> *
> 
> Ok, I see what you're saying about the smilies.
> 
> ...


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

Josh (PA) said:


> *They're just RED LEDs, they look great, but they'rer not lasers. (We let Chris have his fantasies though, no need to ruin his impressions  )
> 
> *


Josh, they're not red in my car -- they're orange! 

Modeboy


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

also, the car does not come with the wipers acivated (mine didn't)...

If your dealer didn't do the activation procedure, then you do...


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

My wife's Jag X-type has wipers that come on without having to reset them every time. It's a nice car and all, but . . . I will keep moving the switch one time per ride in the rain, thank you very much.:bigpimp:


----------



## legend700 (Jan 11, 2002)

I rented an '02 MB C-class in Germany (no Bimmers available) which operated the rain sensing wipers automatically. Every time you start the car it gives you one wipe to show that 'automatic' is selected. I like re-activating a la 330C better because I hate wipers going across a dry windshield, especially when it is dusty.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Dammit Josh you foiled me.

Seriously, I thought they were lasers, now I feel stupid. 

Just call me...


----------

